# A Resurrection



## gapi (Jul 7, 2015)

I hired on and found this shop basically in mothballs with rogue personnel prying the lock and leaving sign they know what they do. Molten tooling left hanging in the chuck, I could go on.

A slice and dice CEO came in and decided we were not in the machining business and out sourced.

I have been cleaning it up and getting it back into shape with a 1/4" plate over the door pry point.

The Bridgeport crank handle bushings are shot and new ones on the way.
The Y-axis motor is back from being repaired.
I got the tool grinder balanced.
I wiped the DoAll surface grinder and found it was not really black in color.

I came out of retirement to work there and am loving the resurrection work.

http://alcphoto.net/machineshop/machine_shop/content/index.html


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks like a nice shop and it's all yours (sort of).  Happy to hear it's coming back to life.


----------



## brino (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi gapi,

That is a very bright clean shop.....now.
Congratulations!

Funny, but that's what I want when I _enter_ retirement.

-brino


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 8, 2015)

That is sweet.  There is some serious equipment there.  Lots of possibilities.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 8, 2015)

Real nice set up , I like the machinery you have there. Only needs a bandsaw or two  and a few welders !


----------



## Milehimachine (Jul 12, 2015)

Man I'd love to get that find myself.


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jul 16, 2015)

I think I could put up with a shop like that in my backyard if I tried really really hard.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jul 22, 2015)

A dream for many of us (30yrsago) Njoy it for the rest of us!.......BLJHB.


----------

